# Anonymous: Video of Bill Clinton with 13 year old on Epstein's Orgy Island



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2016)

Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!







*SHOCKING VIDEO!*

*
Anonymous says there is video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 year-old girl on Jeffrey Epstein’s “Orgy Island.”

Anonymous claims the video will plunge the presidential race into chaos.

The video was released this week.*

*Bill Clinton* was a frequent flyer on the registered sex offender’s infamous jet. Flight logs show the former president took *at least 26 trips aboard the “Lolita Express”* — even apparently ditching his Secret Service detail for at least five of the flights. 

Anonymous: Video of Bill Clinton Raping 13 Yr-Old Girl Will Plunge Race into Chaos


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 12, 2016)

isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2016)

Hillary's greed will be her undoing. She and Bill should have been content with the MILLIONS they made in "public service" and just be happy to live quiet  lives.

Hillary's greed for power could create a nightmare for both -- maybe prison time for both.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?


Some creepy touching that is uncomfortable to watch. Not sure that it would be considered illegal though


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 12, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?



AND MUCH MORE.....


----------



## sonic (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahhhh, the sweet smell of Right Wing desperation.  Love it!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 12, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?
> ...


they should make an RNC ad from it,...like,,,"See, Even Democrats Grope Women"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous will release the video prior to the election. Hellary Clinton knew her husband raped little girls and covered it up, threatened people.
Hacker Anonymous Annouces Bill Clinton Underage Sex Tape To Be Released | The Black Sphere with Kevin Jackson | TheBlackSphere.net


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous will release the video prior to the election. Hellary Clinton knew her husband raped little girls and covered it up, threatened people.
> Hacker Anonymous Annouces Bill Clinton Underage Sex Tape To Be Released | The Black Sphere with Kevin Jackson | TheBlackSphere.net


Wanna bet?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming. 
"You can run but you can't hide." The Clinton Crime Family is going down.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2016)

Why is everyone racing to the bottom with this kind of DISGUSTING FILTH?

Fuck this perversion bullshit


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Raping children should be something that no one tolerates...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> "You can run but you can't hide." The Clinton Crime Family is going down.


Then surely you have no problem betting on it.  Sig line, avi, username... what'll it be?


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> "You can run but you can't hide." The Clinton Crime Family is going down.



Uh, yes they do.  They rarely come through on their "threats."

There is no video.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> ...



You seem almost excited to watch it. Why is that? Don't wee wee yourself perv.. It's coming, no worries.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> ...


;-) There is...    and nothing you say or do will stop it from being released.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> ...


Hold on maybe I can get her to change her avi to a butt for 6 months


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Then they should release it then, rather than just making a stupid video talking about releasing it so they can get more views.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Then surely you have no problem betting on it.  Sig line, avi, username... what'll it be?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Anonymous doesn't take orders from you.. from anyone.. They will do just as NBC did on the Trump video and wait for the most opportune moment but it's not too far off.. Patience liberals.. patience ♥


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Then surely you have no problem betting on it.  Sig line, avi, username... what'll it be?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Bodey wants to bet again..  Been there done that with you Bodey.. never again.. you have no honor.. I've only tolerated you for one reason.. You amuse me, like a one shemale circus sideshow.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 12, 2016)

LOL, Trump is currently being dragged over the cliff by sexual allegations, and his bots still think the Clinton sex stuff is the key to victory.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



lol, what more opportune time then now?  Election day is almost here.

They're full of shit, and you -- being incredibly gullible -- believe them.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Sounds like you know you're full of shit.  If not, surely you have no problem betting on it.  Sig line, avi, username... what'll it be?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Once the video is released in it's grizzly form- liberals will meltdown  . freak out...    ;-)  Get the popcorn..  bring smelling salts...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Remember your words batboy.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2016)

sonic said:


> Ahhhh, the sweet smell of Right Wing desperation.  Love it!



Pfffft. I just saw you posting in Matthew's Ivanka's so called lap dance thread. Give me a break.

And Anonymous isn't right wing. Basis in truth for Bill Clinton is that he took 26 flights on the Lolita Express.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



You know, when you are the real deal, you don't just "say" what you're going to do.  You just do it.  Real 'bad dudes' on the street don't say they're gonna kick your ass, they just do it.  The fact that anonymous made a ridiculous long and drawn out 5 minute video discussing a stupid rightwing Clinton conspiracy in great detail and only HINTING at a threat of releasing the video says everything I need to know about them.  They're full of shit.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Vigilante said:


>



With all the leaks the entire world see's just how corrupt the Left is..  The worst is yet to come.  This video will shock the entire world..  .. Bill Clinton should be immediately arrested and stand trial for the brutal rape and sodomy of children.  Its about to get real....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Oh like NBC holding on to the Trump Pussy tape for months?? Fail BOY


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Ah...ah.... I bet my Dad could of beat up your Dad... Yea, that's right

-Geaux


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous is the most powerful Hacking Organization in the world who never make idle threats..


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



They never SAID they were going to release it ahead of time.  And it was *leaked*, IIRC.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


So you believe LGS about this?  Then surely you have no problem betting on it.  Sig line, avi, username... what'll it be?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As some of my gamer friends say "Pics (videos) or it didn't happen."


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Liberals are scared.. I can smell the stench of liberal fear.. You should be...  Your corrupt despicable organization is about to fall....


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous is the most powerful Hacking Organization in the world who never make idle threats..



lol, You know nothing about them.

They made all sorts of threats about the Kelly Thomas killing and promised vigilante justice if the police got off, and they never did anything.  Not a fucking thing.  They're completely full of shit and only know how to do one thing, doxing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Why would you think that?

-Geaux


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous has DAMAGING documents on Jeffrey Epstein and the Clinton's paying him off to leave, keep his mouth shut... it's all coming...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Ah okay just checking


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous is the most powerful Hacking Organization in the world who never make idle threats..
> ...



I know Anonymous has NEVER made one idle threat.. I know they are the most feared hacking Organization in the world.. the one who looks foolishly STUPID here is you.. soon enough liberal..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous has DAMAGING documents on Jeffrey Epstein and the Clinton's paying him off to leave, keep his mouth shut... it's all coming...


You seem certain of this.  I guess it would be an easy win for you if someone were to, oh, offer you a wager about it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


LMAO These two liberal crybabies are pee peein their panties..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Bodeys sock on official ignore


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Bookmarking this post...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



You do that..  Bring your laughing Jester with you when you try to discredit the video coming.. LMAO


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


^ she says, refusing to put her money where her mouth is like a pussy


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 12, 2016)

If this is true...don't down load it........it is child porn.......you won't have the FBI protecting you if you watch it....


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It wouldn't surprise me if true though. The Clintons are some pretty sick clucks. 

-Geaux


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 12, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Hillary's greed will be her undoing. She and Bill should have been content with the MILLIONS they made in "public service" and just be happy to live quiet  lives.
> 
> Hillary's greed for power could create a nightmare for both -- maybe prison time for both.



  Due to their political power and connections, they will probably both never be brought to justice.  If they were subject to being held accountable to the law, as us _“little people”_ are, they'd have been thrown in prison a long time ago.


----------



## 320 Years of History (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Anonymous says there is video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 year-old girl on Jeffrey Epstein’s “Orgy Island.”



Well then where the hell is it?  Why has it not been released/published?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous will release the video prior to the election. Hellary Clinton knew her husband raped little girls and covered it up, threatened people.
> Hacker Anonymous Annouces Bill Clinton Underage Sex Tape To Be Released | The Black Sphere with Kevin Jackson | TheBlackSphere.net


Hysterically, you never learn.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Raping children should be something that no one tolerates...



  In the direction society has been headed for most of the past decade, and can be expected to continue to head if Hillary Clinton wins the election; it won't be long before such statements as that will get you branded and condemned as a _“hateful, pedophobic bigot”_.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Mossad made the video... Anonymous has it.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Raping children should be something that no one tolerates...


Sounds like it was narrated by John Baron Miller.


----------



## Norman (Oct 12, 2016)

Doesn't matter if he raped someone, Trump said mean words.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Watch what happens when it's released.. these same SCARED liberals will do everything in their power to discredit it..  But they won't be able to..  The Clintons brought this on themselves...   Let the chips fall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Yeah,I saw it on Utube and was waiting for someone to post it.
If true liberals everywhere will ignore it.


----------



## 320 Years of History (Oct 12, 2016)

Did you not read the whole article?  Donald Trump is also listed among the people who visited with Mr. Epstein.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Bill Clinton flew on Epsteins plane 26 times, ditching Secret Service every time.. The Main Stream Media have been aware of this video.. in fact Mika Brezenski has warned the Democrats over and over to be careful, worried it would be released.. Anonymous making a public declaration now means it's coming..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



They won't be able to ignore it..


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 12, 2016)

OP- You people are nuts....


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2016)

We know from flight logs that Clinton was with Epstein many times. 

*POLITICS*
*Flight logs show Bill Clinton flew on sex offender's jet much more than previously known*

*



*

*Former President Bill Clinton was a much more frequent flyer on a registered sex offender’s infamous jet than previously reported, with flight logs showing the former president taking at least 26 trips aboard the “Lolita Express” -- even apparently ditching his Secret Service detail for at least five of the flights, according to records obtained by FoxNews.com.*

*Flight Logs Show Bill Clinton Flew On Sex Offender's Jet Much More Than Previously Known*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



    If there is a vid I agree it will sink Bill and possibly send him to prison.
    But liberals will come out and say she had nothing to do with it and Hillary is shocked and mortified by her x husbands actions.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

francoHFW said:


> OP- You people are nuts....


Anonymous is nuts? Really?  They've outed some of the most SECRETIVE organizations in the world..


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



It would be one hell of a score for them I suppose.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> We know from flight logs that Clinton was with Epstein many times.
> 
> *POLITICS*
> *Flight logs show Bill Clinton flew on sex offender's jet much more than previously known*
> ...



Yes and not only that, Jeffrey Epstein himself it was determined through Israeli intelligence, decided to secretly record some of those inflight trips as well as set up other recordings to have as leverage if he was ever caught which is why you see he is free after kidnapping young girls and selling them to the highest bidder for rape and sodomy... but it's all about to fall down...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP- You people are nuts....
> ...


No, you are. They're a-holes/liars. The movie was good-different thing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Anonymous has proof via the Mossad of Hillary pay offs.. we shall see the extent of her involvement.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

francoHFW said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


LMFAO Anonymous are asshole liars? VIDEO proof coming..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Just for the moronic liberal ignorance in this thread.. Anonymous has hacked the governments of just about every State.. but don't take my word for it

Timeline of events associated with Anonymous - Wikipedia


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

If they had anything it would already be out.  More BS.

Don't tell, show.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous outs Hillary's and the Main Stream Media's attempt to bring down Donald Trump


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


That's Crazy Donald behind the mask in the OP's video. That's why it's so convenient that he claims the accusation of raping a 13 year old against Crazy Donald is actually Bill Clinton raping a 13 year old.

Pay close attention to the video ... even with a digitized voice, you can still hear the sniffles.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> If they had anything it would already be out.  More BS.
> 
> Don't tell, show.


Keep telling yourself that sock.. they are the most powerful HACKING organization on the planet.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > If they had anything it would already be out.  More BS.
> ...


And, they have nothing but words, words, words.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > If they had anything it would already be out.  More BS.
> ...



No, they aren't.  They're a bunch of n00bs.  Wikileaks is 1000x more powerful and credible.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > If they had anything it would already be out.  More BS.
> ...


Your little laughing icon doesn't hide your fear..  nor will it stop the video from surfacing.. COUNTDOWN ANONYMOUS


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


CAREFUL...  slandering Anonymous.. I may link your post, and other liberals here... ;-0


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

I think I will ...  on one of the Anon released announcements, someone did what you did... not for long...


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> ...


Even if such a video existed  we know you wouldn't change your vote.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


I have never feared little pricks since I stared bathing them and changing their diapers.  All they can do is pee on you when you weren't looking.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


No one is voting for Bill.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


That's good.. linking up  Don't thank me


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I think I will ...  on one of the Anon released announcements, someone did what you did... not for long...


Blackmail doesn't work on decent people.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Their spankings are your fault.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



lol, engaging in threats here on USMB?  Don't think that's part of the rules here, toots.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

Unfortunately our country is on a sex binge


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


It's not a threat.. I linked up the forum.. USMB loves getting new traffic.. Why the meltdown twinkle toes? I thought you said Anonymous was nothing???


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


DottieKins sock.. Only DottieKins says TOOTS..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


Awwww.... your concern excites me


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!  I have a bridge to sell you.  Cheap!  Interested?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


*"Let's roll!"* Before it's too late!!


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Now you're accusing me of being a sock because I said 'toots?'  lol, you are something else....what a loon.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Concern?  There is no concern.  They couldn't care less what I say about them.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Raping children should be something that no one tolerates...


Bearing false witness about raping children is sick.  You are sick, sick, sick.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



I wouldn't say you are a sock puppet if'n I was asked....I would simply say that you are an ignorant POS.

So there ya go...don't ever say that I didn't stand up for ya.... (snicker)


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

As soon as I heard the words "Israeli intelligence" in the OP video, I knew it was a hoax.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...




You're welcome!


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> As soon as I heard the words "Israeli intelligence" in the OP video, I knew it was a hoax.


Mossad doesn't brag, unlike the idiots here.  They also don't admit to fuck all.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


pointing out the obvious .... you don't even know if that video was even made by anonymous. 

Anybody can put on a mask, digitize their voice, and post a video on youtube.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Marxist girl scouts.  The funny thing is they aren't wrong, exactly, they just have no fucking clue how to make what they desire a reality before kids, houses, jobs, and retirement planning make them just like everyone else.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Sure, toots. <smh>


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Raping children should be something that no one tolerates...
> ...




Do you even know what "bearing false witness" is? That is claiming that you personally lied and claimed something happened that you "made up". Do I believe that the Clinton and Bush crime families not only participated in acts of pedophilia but participated in satanic child ritual sacrifices? Damn fucking straight I do and I will debate anyone on this topic and I will knock anyone's ass in the dirt about it. Child trafficking is a world wide, makes billions and is almost as lucrative as the drug trade. Don't fuck with me on this particular topic because this is the biggest thing that sets me off.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Yes, I know exactly what it is, and that is exactly what LGS did.  When you repeat a scurrilous lie, you are bearing false witness just as much as the person who made up the lie.

Dipshit.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Do I believe that the Clinton and Bush crime families not only participated in acts of pedophilia but participated in satanic child ritual sacrifices? Damn fucking straight I do


This retard is what all of you lying pieces of shit are going to sound like not too far in the future, rubes, if you keep following Donald Trump on the road to hell.

One day, you will be looking back and wondering how you got so fucking deranged.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Dude, there aren't satanic cults killing kids or billions to be made in child trafficking.  Both are your paranoia talking not reality.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



I have listened to this video and there is nothing that I disagree with and it's not refutable, Fran...but please, by all means...try to do so. I would love to kick your ass again....bring it, bitch.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Noob sock trying to convince people there's no such thing as child trafficking ... FAIL


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


The new John Birchers.  Paranoid loons.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Lemme guess ... you know this because you haven't seen any bumper stickers to the contrary? Amirite, loon?


----------



## mdk (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You're right. It's likely tens of billions.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Home

Children sold in to the sex slavery worldwide ring.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There is some but it's nothing like billions.  Most men fuck women not kids.

That's for Pussy Grabber.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


Bill sounds scared ^


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

mdk said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You'd be lucky to prove it was in the tens of millions?  Good luck.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Bill?  Of what, you Internet trolls for the people who say they have something but can't just publish it instead?

I have a little green alien who washes my clothes.  It's true but I just can't manage to post the video but believe me, he's real.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Do I believe that the Clinton and Bush crime families not only participated in acts of pedophilia but participated in satanic child ritual sacrifices? Damn fucking straight I do
> ...



Go fuck yourself, you stupid POS...you haven't done the work I have and I pray to God that you don't EVER have to listen testimonies like that of Paul Bonacci. I literally puked my guts out when I started learning about satanic ritual abuse and if you were to deny that it happens in my presence? Let's just say that a good dental plan best be on your Barrypuppetcare plan. Get me now???? You don't know the things that I do, you sack of shit.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.......?


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Home
> 
> Children sold in to the sex slavery worldwide ring.


Yep, but that's nothing like tens of billions or even one billion.  Kids are cheap, the whole fucking point of them.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous will release the video prior to the election. Hellary Clinton knew her husband raped little girls and covered it up, threatened people.
> Hacker Anonymous Annouces Bill Clinton Underage Sex Tape To Be Released | The Black Sphere with Kevin Jackson | TheBlackSphere.net


Suuuuure they will....don't you have an "Obama boner" thread to tend?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Home
> ...


You said it didn't happen LIAR..  now you're trying to save face.. WON'T WORK.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





I see LGS has tagged your post with a Winner tag.

And here I said your brand of insanity was her future.  Looks like she's already arrived.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Refute it, Fran....kicking your ass is a guilty pleasure...watching you scurry away like a little roach is a guilty pleasure of mine.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Ritual Satanic abuse?  Good fucking God you're a moron who believes anything.  The Internet was made for you along with detective magazines and aliens abduction dime store novels.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Y'all be sure and let us know when that rape video is released, mm-kay, rubes?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??


What makes a retard bear the most disgusting false witness?  Who does that?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> ...


You kidding, she always runs away.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...


The moron OP actually claims a video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 year old girl has been released -- yet the Hillary campaign still marches forward, proving the OP is insane.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

So what's the release date of the video?  Will Rotten Tomatoes be reviewing it?


----------



## rdean (Oct 12, 2016)

A better picture.  They just found out daddy was cheating.




What's under that sleeve:




Careful sweetie, move and you'll break it.




Trump has always been fond of little girls.




Sweet kiss.  So cute:








Dancing on Daddy:




Damn girl, your shit looks goooood!





Trump Busted In On Miss Teen USA Dressing Rooms To Ogle 15 Year Olds


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??
> ...


*Flight logs show Bill Clinton flew on sex offender's jet much more than previously known*
By Malia Zimmerman

 Published May 13, 2016 
FoxNews.com
Flight Logs Show Bill Clinton Flew On Sex Offender's Jet Much More Than Previously Known


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??


There are sex slaves, even child sex slaves, it's just not that big a business.  And the Satanists?  Kids playing with black robes and black makeup.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Isn't it already a butt?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It's easy to refute ... where's the video?



That was too easy.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Btw, you have the best sig line on the board


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??
> ...




You're failing BIG LEAGUE

Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


No, I said it wasn't big business.  Most men fuck women not children.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous doesn't make idle threats.. The video will surface, the timing will be devastating. It's coming.
> "You can run but you can't hide." The Clinton Crime Family is going down.


You and Trump are going to be disappointed if you can't see you some kiddie porn, eh?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


No, your very first post said it didn't exist LIAR.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Hey, punkinpuss......do you know who Jimmy Savile was????? If you don't and if you don't know how deep that story goes? Then  STFU.....because by not acknowledging it, you might as well be one of the elite sodomites mounting little children and then tossing their little bodies off of their yachts.....so again I say "FUCK you". I bet you wouldn't be so cavalier if it was your child that was mysteriously abducted....but then again, maybe you wouldn't give a shit and just think of it as "retro-active abortion"....


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


"*Satanic ritual abuse* (*SRA*, sometimes known as *ritual abuse*, *ritualistic abuse*, *organised abuse*, *sadistic ritual abuse* and other variants) was the subject of a moral panic that originated in the United States in the 1980s,..."

Panic is right.  It turned out to be total and complete bullshit that ruined lives.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


You unbelievably stupid fuck.  READ YOUR OWN LINK!

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!



> Official investigations produced no evidence of widespread conspiracies or of the slaughter of thousands; only a small number of verified crimes have even remote similarities to tales of SRA. In the latter half of the 1990s, interest in SRA declined and skepticism became the default position, with very few researchers giving any credence to the existence of SRA.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


No.  Read it again.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahhhhhh...this just gets better and better! 

LGS has always been good for big belly laughs.

Her chortling on Election Day over Romney's win was particularly delicious.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


Your edit won't work.. I originally quoted it when linking the proof of child sex slaves.. FAIL AGAIN.. You read it.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


I know what I wrote.  You don't.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


How's that Obama boner thread working out for you?


----------



## rdean (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...




STFU, klunt.......Ted Gunderson, 30 year FBI agent had proof that young children are auctioned off for as much as 50K and child pornography snuff films go for that price PER copy. You are an idiot worthy of being shunned.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Ahhhhhh...this just gets better and better!
> 
> LGS has always been good for big belly laughs.
> 
> Her chortling on Election Day over Romney's win was particularly delicious.


That I might have to look up.  Does Anon have video of her crying?


----------



## rdean (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You certainly can't say he has "tiny hands".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 You've sunk to new lows.....congratulations.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2016)

> *Anonymous: Video of Bill Clinton with 13 year old on Epstein's Orgy Island*



Trump is the one having a court hearing on October 14, 2016 (Friday) for raping a 13-year-old girl.

*Donald Trump Rape Lawsuit: When Is the Next Court Date?
*
*SEX ASSAULT SPREE ACCUSATIONS PILE UP Groped In First Class...*

*Kissed Receptionist On The Mouth...*

*Grabbed Woman During A Photoshoot...*

*‘PEOPLE’ Mag Writer: He Attacked Me...*

*FLASHBACK: ‘Grabbed’ Miss Washington’s ‘Ass’...

‘92 VIDEO: Don Points To 10-Year-Old, Says He’ll Be ‘Dating Her In 10 Years’...*

*Trump Goes Nuclear On Clintons...*

*Drafts Lawsuit Against New York Times...*


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You are a loon, and obviously so is he.  Snuff films?  That was disproved more than 40 years ago.  An urban myth like 500k kids disappearing each year.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


You're stupid beyond words. Pamforyoursam didn't deny child trafficking exists, she said, _"dude, there aren't satanic cults killing kids or billions to be made in child trafficking."_


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


Too bad I used the quote feature moron and you can't edit that LMAO


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


Exactly.

False witness.  Just like LGS is doing right now.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


I have no need to edit as you are a lying bitch.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...




*wry grin..  You sound angry.. Perhaps your safe room is needed now?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a sock create an account and come on here to tell everyone that there's no such thing as child sex slaves and satanic ritualistic killings? Who does that??
> ...





AGAIN, you speak from ignorance....you don't know diddly squat. The rabbit hole is so deep and veers off in so many directions but keep denying and I will share some things I have learned that will give you the same kind of nightmares that I have..,....like eye witness testimony...so STFU.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


I am rarely angry, and never on the Internet.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I think Pam wants to know the gruesome details...probably has her vibrator out even as we speak.....


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


You give off this vibe like you were hit in the head with a hammer as an infant.  Or maybe a crack baby.  Can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


The rabbit hole is that empty space between your ears that some would mistake for a brain.  You think you know things like people think they are Queen Victoria.  Same thing and dead wrong.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

*Prevalence[edit]*
Prostitution of children exists in every country, though the problem is most severe in South America and Asia.[24] The number of prostituted children is rising in other parts of the world, including North America, Africa, and Europe.[24] Exact statistics are difficult to obtain,[44] but it is estimated that there are around 10 million children involved in prostitution worldwide.[1]

_Note: this is a list of examples; it does not cover every country where child prostitution exists._
*Country/location* *Number of children involved in prostitution* *Notes* *Ref(s)*
Worldwide Up to 10,000,000 [1]
Australia 4,000 [45]
Bangladesh 10,000 – 29,000 [46]
Brazil 250,000 – 500,000 Brazil is considered to have the worst levels of child sex trafficking after Thailand. [47]
Cambodia 30,000 [48][49]
Chile 3,700 The number of children involved in prostitution is believed to be on the decline. [50]
Colombia 35,000 Between 5,000 and 10,000 are on the streets of Bogotá. [51]
Dominican Republic 30,000 [52]
Ecuador 5,200 [53]
Estonia 1,200 [54]
Greece 2,900 Over 200 are believed to be below the age of 12. [55]
Hungary 500 [56]
India 1,200,000 In India, children account for 40% of people engaged in prostitution. [57]
Indonesia 40,000 – 70,000 UNICEF states that 30% of the females in prostitution are below 18. [58][59]
Malaysia 43,000 – 142,000 [60]
Mexico 16,000 – 20,000 Out of Mexico City’s 13,000 street children, 95% have already had at least one sexual encounter with an adult (many of them through prostitution).
Main article: Child prostitution in Mexico
[61]
Nepal 200,000 [30]
New Zealand 210 [62]
Peru 500,000 [63]
Philippines 60,000 – 100,000 [64]
Sri Lanka 40,000 UNICEF states that 30% of the females in prostitution are below 18. [65]
Taiwan 100,000 [63]
Thailand 200,000 – 800,000
Main article: Child prostitution in Thailand
[60]
United States 100,000 [66][67]
Zambia 70,000 [68]
By 1999, it was reported that in Argentina prostitution of children was increasing at an alarming rate and that the average age was decreasing. The Coalition Against Trafficking in Women (CATW) fact book says Argentina is one of the favored destinations of pedophile sex tourists from Europe and the United States.[69] Argentina's Criminal Code criminalizes the prostitution of minors of eighteen years of age or younger,[70] but it only sanctions those who "promote or facilitate" prostitution, not the client who exploits the minor.[71]

Child prostitution - Wikipedia


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...



  Oh the irony....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

India lists 1.2 million children as sex slaves.. FAIL PAM SOCK


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Fran, the video you were referring to.......are you mentally challenged? I know you are still suffering from the ass kicking you got from the 1960's National Anthem that had subliminal messages.....have you ever recovered from that? I believe not.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


McMartin Preschool in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Where did Pam go?? Oh Pam????


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...








​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe the tape is coming out and thats why g5000 and the Progressives are giving us special reports every 5 minutes on the whereabouts of Trump’s dick these past 25 years


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Modern day witch trials.  The morons are easy to panic, like sheep and a sheer cliff.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Wait...you haven't seen LGS's Obama boner thread?  Here....let me link it for you......Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The gauntlet laid down; the loon pussy, known as Dale Smith, wisely cowers away.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maybe the tape is coming out and thats why g5000 and the Progressives are giving us special reports every 5 minutes on the whereabouts of Trump’s dick these past 25 years


If they had a tape it would already be out.  Why is that so difficult for you to understand?

Are they just delayed working extra hard on the post-production marketing and Happy Meal toys?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Hmmmm....that's the signature saying for the White Supremist Alt-Right movement.    You a fan of Pepe, LGS?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the tape is coming out and thats why g5000 and the Progressives are giving us special reports every 5 minutes on the whereabouts of Trump’s dick these past 25 years
> ...


Says a proven LIAR sock


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




       And you just went where no one goes.....you're a sick fuck.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


English, please.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhhh...this just gets better and better!
> ...


Here you go: Just How Bad Was It?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the tape is coming out and thats why g5000 and the Progressives are giving us special reports every 5 minutes on the whereabouts of Trump’s dick these past 25 years
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 12, 2016)

I do hope Anonymous gets a release form signed by all involved in the video that is not available...


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...



So, did you look up Jimmy Savile or not? Because if you didn't...I don't have the time to take you by your little hand and guide you through this...get it, bitch?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

You have to seriously wonder about someone who would lie, distort, make light of something as evil as child rape..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 Better?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Did you read your Satanic Ritual Abuse link yet, LGS?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...




Do tell, Fran? Just because Pam is as utterly stupid as you are doesn't give her some kind of pass, dumb fuck.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You have to seriously wonder about someone who would lie, distort, make light of something as evil as child rape..


Yes,indeed.  So tell us why you are doing that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Indeed......now, pray continue wagging your finger at me.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> India lists 1.2 million children as sex slaves.. FAIL PAM SOCK


1.2 million, at $0.25 a pop five times a day, 300 days a year?  I'm still a few tens of billions of dollars short?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2016)

Off for the night....shall we be waking up to your Any Mouse Bill Clinton sex tape tomorrow, LGS?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 12, 2016)

* Trump Will Sue New York Times Over Assault Article: Reports *

* Media Mogul: It’s BS That Trump’s ‘Apprentice’ Tapes Can’t Be Released *

* New York Daily News Calls Out Donald Trump’s ‘Perv Scandal’ *


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the tape is coming out and thats why g5000 and the Progressives are giving us special reports every 5 minutes on the whereabouts of Trump’s dick these past 25 years
> ...


Sounds like when you told us that Assange was bluffing and no emails to release


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



    You act like I care if you go to hell....


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

The claim:



Dale Smith said:


> *Child trafficking is a world wide, makes billions and is almost as lucrative as the drug trade.*



LGS tagged that claim with a WINNER tag.




The response:



Pamforyoursam said:


> Dude, there aren't satanic cults killing kids or billions to be made in child trafficking.  Both are your paranoia talking not reality.



LGS fails again.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You the man.  TY.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shockingly stupid thread premise.

Bill Clinton isn’t running for anything, including president.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Anonymous is literally the most powerful Hackers in the entire world and these loony liberals think they're bluffing???


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She is nuts. LadyGunSlinger is the new Stephanie


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




So I guess it was the parents of these pre schoolers that were sodomizing their own children. Kiss my ass, you disgusting pile of shit.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



So he gets a pass for raping little girls?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You are an idiot, pussbag......stupid, clueless and sans any nads...that would be you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh, the sweet smell of Right Wing desperation.  Love it!
> ...


Yes, you and most other conservatives are truly this stupid and desperate.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


There you go bearing false witness again.  You are one sick fuck.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I said if he had anything he would release it and what he has released has made watching paint dry look like fun.  You keep saying you have something and then, nothing?  Fucking dull, no one cares. and that Alex Jones guy is having a mental breakdown worse than usual.


----------



## namvet (Oct 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's an archive story but noteworthy.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...


Let's take bets on how long you will hide from the forum again when it turns out to be bullshit.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Anonymous Official

Subscribe.. Anonymous released a new message yesterday on releasing the video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 yr old.


----------



## namvet (Oct 12, 2016)

surprised the Nazi's at CNN haven't tried to blow smoke. again


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > sonic said:
> ...



CC, Bill "drop trou" is a sexual predator....deal with it and his sorry klunt of a wife used muscle to intimidate those that might speak out. It's a fucking fact.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

Here's the video .... no subliminal messages.

FuzzyMemories.TV -  - WMAQ Channel 5 - PSA's, Meditation, and Station Sign-Off (1989)

As far as the video .... where is it? You said you believe everything in it and the video claims it exists.

The video also claims no one has ever identified Crazy Donald of having sex with underage girls. You believe that too -- yet a woman claims he raped her when she was underage, so it's not true that no one has ever identified him doing that.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...


And just when will that be?  Never?  Early voting starts in 12 fucking days.  Are they waiting to include a Macy's 20% off discount coupon?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...
> ...


NBC -- Planned to Use Trump Audio to Influence Debate, Election

From the story...  
*BC* execs had a plan to time the release of the *Donald Trump* audio to have maximum impact on both the 2nd presidential debate and the general election ... sources connected with the network tell TMZ.

Multiple sources connected with NBC tell us ... top network execs knew about the video long before they publicly said they did, but wanted to hold it because it was too early in the election. The sources say many NBC execs have open disdain for Trump and their plan was to roll out the tape 48 hours before the debate so it would dominate the news cycle leading up to the face-off.

PAM FAIL AGAIN


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...




Only a stupid fuck like you would buy into that shit. You REALLY believe that Hitlery didn't have a clue about Bill's indiscretions but yet you feel safe with her having the codes to the nuclear suitcase?????? REALLY????


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

TECH CHANGING FACE OF SECURITY
*Anonymous Launches Month-Long Hacking Campaign Against Banks*

*Oh yes, Anonymous makes empty threats lmao (sarc-- Liberals are shaking in their panties right now.  You need to be..*

*Anonymous Launches Month-Long Hacking Campaign Against Banks*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pamforyoursam said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


They understand timing.  What's Anon waiting for, Santa?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


There's nothing to tell. Read Pamforyoursam's post again.She never denied child trafficking exists.


----------



## Pamforyoursam (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TECH CHANGING FACE OF SECURITY
> *Anonymous Launches Month-Long Hacking Campaign Against Banks*
> 
> *Oh yes, Anonymous makes empty threats lmao (sarc-- Liberals are shaking in their panties right now.  You need to be..*
> ...


They can hack shit but do they have the fucking video?  If they do then you don't wait, and you also don't let your targets know that you are hacking them.  That's a no-no.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 12, 2016)

*Mod Note: 

No tape, no proof Anonymous is even behind this. I can buy the mask and the voice masker for under $30.
This election is bad enough without unvetted speculations. 

Besides, this thread is FULL of Zone2 violations and we're too busy to clean it. That's what happens when there's not enough solid info in an OP..  There's a place to discuss everything on USMB so --- Continue in Conspiracies. Until there's more than this.*


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, dumb fuck...there is no way to slow down the video on "fuzzy memories"......but here is a video from that era on youtube...watch it at normal speed...then go to "settings" and put the speed at .25....let me know what you find. 

Get it through that thick skull of yours...I know more than you and I will debate you any time. Want to call me and confront me? My cell is 972-786-2326., I have brass ones....I suspect that yours have yet to drop...which is typical when it comes to leftards.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How fortunate am I that you're insane?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...


LOLOLOLOL

Too fucking funny coming from the coward who refused to take bets such a video would even be released.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I know more than you, I prove you wrong and it galls you. I don't blame you for being pissed. You are like one of those punching air-filled clowns that rise back up.....good job, "Palooka Joe".....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...
> ...


Liberals think their kindergarten taunts on a message board are real life... ^ paints her nails... Rather boring response but expected.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...
> ...


 

Coward? I gave you my phone number so you can confront me personally and you can even hide your number....but yet you haven't even tried to address that. You are gutless and cowardly....typical of the leftard clown posse of sniveling pussies.....


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




Fran is a gutless coward......I gave my detractors my person cell-phone number so that they could call me lest they take umbrage with what I post....and yet nothing......how typical.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...
> ...



So says the walking, talking vagina I refer to as "Fran".......(snicker)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


LMAO BOOM..  You own Faun


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Fruit Loop Dingus .... the subliminal messages are visible even at normal speed in your link...






We've been over this already. Sadly, you're ineducable. Just because you're blind and can't see them at normal speed doesn't mean everyone is as brain-dead as you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




She is just one of many of my cyber bitches.......


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Prove me wrong ... where's the video Anonymous claims exists.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


By posting nonsense he can't prove??


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2016)

namvet said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



This was posted on AOL Search 5 minutes ago and Megyn Kelly Reported the same thing on FNC at 10:00 PM, EST.

Anonymous: Video Of Bill Clinton Raping 13 Yr-Old Girl About To Plunge Race Into Chaos – PATDOLLARD


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous Official
> 
> Subscribe.. Anonymous released a new message yesterday on releasing the video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 yr old.


You're as nutty as Fruit Loop Dale Smith....  nothing in this video says anything about a video of Bill Clinton raping a 13 year old.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, you would not have known to "pause" it had I not made you aware of the hidden subliminal messages... so spare me. I am not "educable" to the ways of leftardism and I am sure that it pisses you off. 

One of the biggest things that separates me from you (and those like you) is that I don't give a flying fuck what you believe or want to aspire to as long as it does not infringe on MY rights to exist or restricts what I may or my not do as long as Common Law is followed. Those like you believe in totalitarianism where "gubermint" is the end all be all and I will fight to the death (and gladly) to make sure that never happens in my lifetime. If blood must be spilled to guarantee freedom even if it is mine? So be it. You? Not so much...you would roll over and offer forth your belly to be rubbed like a dog as a sign of submission and subservience  and that doesn't even make you a man at all....do you get the message that I am sending? How clearer can I make it? You pussed out at the opportunity to speak with me "one on one" even though you could block your number....that spells "P-U-S-S-Y" to me.........thoughts? (snicker)


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Imbecile ... just the fact that I could capture a frame from your link to the hoax video on youtube proves it's a hoax since *you can't capture such a frame* from the original video I linked to fuzzymemories.tv because there are no subliminal messages.

You are beyond crazy to not comprehend that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*"Yeah, dumb fuck...there is no way to slow down the video on "fuzzy memories" ~ Fruit Loop Dingus*

Your ignorance belies your false bravado claims that you know more than others. Of course there's a way to slow down the video on fuzzymemories.tv ... all ya have to do is upload the video from fuzzymemories.tv to youtube.com, which offers the ability of slowing it down.

Because you're too stupid to figure this out, I took the liberty to do it for you....


Now even you can't claim there are subliminal messages in that original sign off video since even slowed down, a crazy lunatic like you can even see there are no subliminal messages.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous Official
> ...




No hoax at all and this video was a 60's "sign off" during the height of the Vietnam War. They stopped putting the lyrics with that message out there when it ended. The means of subliminal messages are much more discrete....not that YOU would notice because you are totally "programmed" and nothing more than a drone. Come on back for another ass-kicking...it amuses me.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The People's Court wasn't on during the Vietnam War, dumb ass and USA.INC wasn't involved in a war...now was it???


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Has anyone ever seen them together?   Just sayin'


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pamforyoursam said:
> ...


You still believe the McMartin PreSchool scandal was real?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



    It wont be me needing consoling when you're at the gates of hell dyke.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

Pamforyoursam said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's take bets on what Liberals do when the video is released.. I say they will try to discredit it, blame Russia ...
> ...


Um...early voting has already started in some states...we've gotten our mail-in ballots already.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There is no hell...except for the one you create in your own mind....poor thing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2016)

If you play the video tape backwards you will clearly see Clinton raping encouraged by a voice identified as "Satan"

Here is Clinton exposed


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If you play the video tape backwards you will clearly see Clinton raping encouraged by a voice identified as "Satan"


Well, Alex Jones believes H. Clinton is a demon....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2016)

Well.....it looks like LGS's video hasn't shown up yet.   We should keep checking in, don't you think?


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #3 ... where's the video?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


Now you're making shit up again.  

Prove what year that video was made........


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Looney tunes.... I never said it was.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, where is the video?

I have in my back pocket, damning evidence that will destroy Hillary Clinton
Believe me


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I watched the video and saw the messages.  You have to wonder though if this is a doctored video.  Also, how effective is that type of "brainwashing?"  I read that the government actually admitted to doing this in the past though, so your story does have some credibility.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe Putin has the video?


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's even worse than that... According to our resident nutbag, Dale Smith, that video is our government revealing mknaoimi and mkultra to the public... *two classified government programs.* Because the government announces clandestine operations to the public.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Oct 13, 2016)

LGS and Dale had you tools dancing like puppets all night.

ROFLMAO


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Whatever.  The fact that the government admits to these kinds of "experiments" makes it untrustworthy.  I don't understand how people can trust the government and it's lackeys.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your biggest problem is ignorance and your lack of understanding as to the means your beloved "gubermint" will go in order to control you and keep you docile. You know nothing about the Tavistock Institute or the Frankfort School. Subliminal mind control techniques have been perfected over a 100 plus years funded by tax free foundations like the Rockefellers. You have this need to look at the world and your controllers in a way that doesn't upset it so you will buy ever lie they tell you and allow yourself to be sucked in by their propaganda as they tighten controls like a noose around the neck.
Yeah, I am saying that they had a sign-off with subliminal messages and a sign-off without them. They are much more subtle now using shit that you wouldn't understand and I don't have the inclination to explain it to someone as utterly stupid as you are.

Hope this helps!! (snicker)


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



Don't have a clue. Waiting on it.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 13, 2016)

As far as I know, there is no court case against Clinton for raping a 13 year old. The same can't be said for Trump...
New Development In Case Against Trump For Raping A 13-Year-Old Girl -


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> As far as I know, there is no court case against Clinton for raping a 13 year old. The same can't be said for Trump...
> New Development In Case Against Trump For Raping A 13-Year-Old Girl -


...filed by a NJ patent attorney because no one else would take the "case"


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 13, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, there is no court case against Clinton for raping a 13 year old. The same can't be said for Trump...
> ...



It's a case, regardless of whether or not you put quotes around the word. What's truly sad is that the the -state- didn't prosecute the case, so the alleged victim had to rely on the charity of an attorney whose speciality isn't even criminal law. Here's an article on the issue of the aversion of prosecutors in D.C. to take on rape cases:
Why Do D.C. Prosecutors Decline Cases So Frequently? Rape Survivors Seek Answers - Rewire


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


What would help would be if you stopped making shit up. But I doubt that's possible.

Again......

You _claimed_ that video with subliminal messages came out during the height of the Vietnam war. To know that, you would have to know what year that video was broadcast....

So what year was it and what evidence do you have to support your claim?

Post it or expose yourself once again as demented dale, the fairytale teller.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 13, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Look, Fraun, if you do not know the background of the OSS,CIA, programs like Operation Mockingbird, Operation Paperclip, MK-Ultra, MK-Naomi and the other experiments that they did to Americans without our consent....or how the research at the Tavistock Institute was used to pull the United States into WWI? Trying to explain the tools of propaganda to you and all the other shit that has been done to shape our thinking is like casting pearls before swine. You have to gain some basic knowledge and understanding before anything I write about will ever make sense. It's a long process but not impossible. I was once just like you....I believed everything my beloved "gubermint" said. I had utter faith in it and stated many times that there are just somethings that we, as a people do not need to know. I cringe when I think about my posting past and how I demonized anyone that questioned this utter fraud of a "war on terror" that is a total fucking joke.

I will never be able to wash the stench off of me for ever supporting Bush I and II and the wars that they got us into that has killed millions and has polluted their lands with depleted uranium. If you really want to wake up as to what your beloved corporate "gubermint" is all about? Go to youtube and watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick".....watch it in it's entirety. It's three plus hours long but it will not seem like it. It is filled with historical data that cannot be refuted and it has no political agenda. Watch it and then get back to me. It will totally change your view on what we think reality is.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If 'Anonymous' was going to release the 'video', they would have released the video.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 13, 2016)

This video is as real as the GOP lie about Michelle's "Whitey video."


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 13, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> This video is as real as the GOP lie about Michelle's "Whitey video."


Michelle/ Michael? The chick with a dick tranny that Barrypuppet takes the high hard one from??? 

(snicker)


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > This video is as real as the GOP lie about Michelle's "Whitey video."
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 14, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #4 ... where's the video?


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


All that just to avoid answering the question which expose you were bullshitting.

The question is not going away.... You claimed that video was made during the height of the Vietnam war... where's your evidence that shows what year that video was produced?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


"I can't wait for the video to compare his penis..."   ORLY?


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


Imbecile, she had her day in court. Clinton paid her to go away while she filed an appeal after her case was thrown out due to lack of merit.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...


Yes....checking in....where is this video?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 14, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> As far as I know, there is no court case against Clinton for raping a 13 year old. The same can't be said for Trump...
> New Development In Case Against Trump For Raping A 13-Year-Old Girl -


That's why the deflection......


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


With each passing day, it's looking more and more as though our rightarded friends fell hook, line and sinker for yet another goof.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!
> ...


Why thank you PawnedAgain for allowing me to remind everyone about Blow Job......

*- Salon.com*
Salon › 1997/11/13 › news
Nov 13, 1997 - If the Paula Jones sexual misconduct suit against President Clinton ... description of an erect penis, 5 inches in length and the circumference of a.....

Seems Blow Job has a deficiency in penis as well as morals and principles!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Always my pleasure to show folks here how rightarded you are as well as how interested you are in guys' dicks.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you know if Blow Jobs HANDS are smaller than Trumps....sounds like the only one with smaller hands is you!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOLOL

Hysterically, you can't stop fantasizing about mens'  _hands._


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Or you always talking about dick...you Fagerals are obsessed with it!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I'm not the one here who can't stop talking about them. That "obsessed fageral" would be you. I'm the one pointing out how you keep fantasizing about Obama's and Clinton's.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, you are...I bring facts to the thread, and you tangent to your obsession with dick!!! Little pervert!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Gay moron, I have said nothing about anyone's dick. You're here fantasizing about Obama's and Bill's.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You brought it up, fagboy!, Out of context of the discussion!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Well let's review the tape to see who brought it up....


Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


...now everyone can see you're the one who started salivating over the hope of seeing Obama's and Bill's dicks. 

Your obsession with mens' dicks is sick, vagisil. You should seek psychiatric care.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I believe my answer was very detailed but it seems that I used too many multi-syllable words for you to understand.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes,, Pawned. that was the topic, now who brought up personal insults....maggot


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Since you're deranged, I'll explain further... in response to your bullshit claim that the video aired during the height of the Vietnam war, I challenged you to say what year the video aired and to show your evidence to prove the year....

To answer my question, *a year must be present in your answer. *

Thanks for proving me right in that you just made that up from the bowels of your dementia.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Nonsense, vagifail. The topic is the bullshit claim that Anonymous is going to release a video if Bill Clinton raping a 13 year old.

You're the one to inject Paula Jones into this... you're the one to inject Obama into this... the one to start craving Obama's dick... and the one to start fantasizing about Clinton's dick.

No one else but you started any of that. You should get yourself a woman and stop worshipping cocks.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I'm not the fag here who's obsessing over dicks. That would be you and your post proves it. I'm the heterosexual man who's married to a woman. Sorry, vagifail, but you don't get to project your cock fantasies onto me. That's your perversion.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There you go again, obsessing over dicks, and continuing to BRING THEM UP


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


The only dick I'm talking about is you. You're the one fantasizing  about Obama's dick and Bill Clinton's dick.


----------



## rdean (Oct 14, 2016)

Where do you get 13 year olds?  Don't they have parents?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still with the DICK Obsession.... Talk to Aaron, he may be able to help you!


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




AGAIN, I have made my case as to why I believe that this was aired during the time frame that it was and for the reasons I stated. Ever heard of Cointelpro? Why would your beloved "gubermint" feel the need to interfere with people expressing their rights to address grievances to the very "gubermint" that is suppose to be working on their behalf? Now, if they would infiltrate and squelch dissent about an illegal war AND given their work in MK-Ultra and MK-Naomi, is it beyond the pale that they wouldn't use subliminal messages using the greatest propaganda tool ever created (TV) using tactics learned from the Tavistock Institute and Frankfurt school funded by tax-free foundations that profit from war? I stand by my contentions that this is indeed the case concerning that video 100 percent. Get it now?????


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You seem pretty gutless to me and probably does have a "taste of the lavender". I gave you a way to contact me personally and you bailed on it in typical liberal pussy fashion. You are just a flaming ass wipe that brings no information to this discussion at all.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, we've all learned something.  Rich men are entitled pervs.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Scratches the forum faghot who fantasized about Obama's Dick and Bill Clinton's Dick together with him earlier on this thread.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I didn't ask you to vomit your hallucinations all over the forum. I challenged you to prove what year that film aired. That requires a year. You can't say because you don't know. That film could have been aired in the fifties, the sixties, the seventies,  or the eighty's. You don't know. You made that shit up from your own fervent imagination.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Pawned Again... the "DICK OBSESSED" poster!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Why On Earth would I wanna contact a freak like you personally? Anything I have to say to you, I say right here.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Spits the forum faggot who injected his own disgusting fantasies into this thread.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



DICK OBSESSED, and now with the "POTTY TALK" figures!


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Your projections still fail you, vagifail. Have you already forgotten that you're the one who said on this thread how much you want to see Barack Obama's dick? Apparently, you love black dick.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 14, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not only are you Dick Obsessed. your OCD has taken over your feeble mind....If I post last, does that mean I win?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, it seems the thread surprisingly turned into guys and their dick innuendos and gay accusations.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #5 ... Still no video. The OP is looking goofier with each passing day.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Projects the forum homo who expressed his desire to see Obama's dick and Clinton's dick.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Rotflmfao...Pawned Again can't forget about dick....even after 2 days of his OUTING, even I forgot about his desire to keep talking about it...OCDing over penis is a sure sign, your a liberal DemocRAT!...Damn!!! Lolololololol!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Again, the only dick I'm talking about is you;while you're the one craving Obama's and Clinton's dicks...


Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Mỹ God...wouldn't you think Penis breath would cut his losses?...I imagine when one OCD's on dick. that's all he will forever talk about!


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOLOL

I have no losses, vagifail. You want to keep this going and I have no problem pointing out your failed projections when the only one here craving cock is you...


Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2016)

Where's the video?

I'm starting to think they were fibbing


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Where's the video?
> 
> I'm starting to think they were fibbing


Rightards are .... retarded. They expose themselves as the idiots they are at every turn.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Now he's trying to fool us by calling it cock. thinking we don't know he's still DICK infatuated.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


As if that deflects from you expressing your cravings for cock on the forum...


Vigilante said:


> I can't wait for the video to compare his penis to that peanut that is the Obamanations...also want to see what abnormality he has that got him to give Paula Jones $850K so she didn't describe it in court!!!


What a raging homo you are, eh, vagifruit?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes,you and Right Testicle seemed to be joined at the scrotum!


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #7 .... Still no video.



cc: LadyGunSlinger


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



hey remember when you said Assange didn't have any emails either?


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Since I never said that, no, I don't remember saying that. But you're a conservative, so it's expected you're mentally defective.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, tiny gets played for a sucker

FALSE: Video Showing Bill Clinton Rape of 13-Year-Old Girl Plunges Presidential Race Into Chaos

As we have chronicled multiple times, WhatDoesItMean.com is a purveyor of fabricated conspiracy "news" — information that is, unfortunately, all too often aggregated by numerous bottom-feeding web sites and spread by social media users unaware of its source. This article about the non-existent Bill Clinton "secret rape video" is just another fake "Sorcha Faal" report that weaves actual events into fabricated narratives of ominous political happenings:


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...


The right NEVER learns.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2016)

lol tinydancer


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> lol tinydancer


tinydancer is the new Stephanie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



So you guys have nothing to worry about regarding Bill's 26 trips to Lolita Island with known pedophile Jeff Epstein


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Evidently not

Both Trump And Clinton Went To Jeffrey Epstein's Sex Slave Island.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Hmm... First you lie by insinuating I denied Assange had emails on hillary... Now you lie claiming that Clinton went to pediphile island twenty six times. So really, all you've proven  is that you're a liar.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and you are planning on voting for Billary


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Already have


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


the crony Establishment thanks you


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Four more years...four more years

Worst thing for Republicans is they want to compare Hillary to four more years of Obama and Obama is at his highest popularity


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




By "you" I don't mean you as an individual, I'm assuming you're someone's sock account. It's the Prog Collective that was in denial that Assange had any emails


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You're wrong on all accounts. I'm not a sock (been posting here for 5 years now) and I speak for no one else; and no one else speaks for me.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #8... no video and tinydancer and LadyGunSlinger couldn't look more retarded for pushing this nonsense.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...



They can't help it.  They're a few fries short of a happy meal.  We're supposed to show compassion to those who are less fortunate.


----------



## paperview (Oct 18, 2016)

Cons just love getting trolled.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's not what the unread article said. It claims Clinton made 26 trips to Lolita Island, while Trump only was on board the 757. It never mentioned Trump on BJ Clinton vacation spot


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Liar.

No one anywhere has said Clinton made 26 trips to the island.

What a dipshit.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

*"I've known Jeff [Epstein] for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it -- Jeffrey enjoys his social life." - Donald J. Trump*


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

All the retards' hopes are pinned on a non-existent Clinton rape video.

I wish I could see their faces when they learn they were punked by a kid.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Bill Clinton flew on Epsteins plane 26 times, ditching Secret Service every time..


A lie.  Stop being such a retarded liar.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Hmmm... You don't understand English... yep, you're a conservative all right. 

In reality, nowhere does the article state Clinton made 26 trips to Lolita Island; and as far as your bizarre claim the article said nothing about Trump visiting it, it actually states...

_Per The Political Insider, Trump is accused of threatening and raping a 13-year-old girl *on the private island.*_​


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Clinton flew on Epsteins plane 26 times, ditching Secret Service every time..
> ...


If they didn't lie, they'd have nothing to post.


----------



## jillian (Oct 18, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poor loon, you'll believe anything...except for reality.

donald actually IS being sued for raping a 13 year old. you should get your facts straight.


----------



## jillian (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



they're compulsive liars. they can't help it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2016)

As a former POTUS why does Bill Clinton have to travel, 26 times that we know of, on the Lolita Express, the plane that has the orgy bed on it?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a former POTUS why does Bill Clinton have to travel, 26 times that we know of, on the Lolita Express, the plane that has the orgy bed on it?


You just can't shake your masturbation fantasy, eh? You are clinging onto a total lie.

Hundreds of celebrities visited Lolita Island™.  Were they all having kiddie sex, retard?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

MEMO TO ALL PARROTING RETARD FACEBOOK FEED SUBSCRIBERS: 

BE SURE TO ALWAYS REFER TO EPSTEIN'S ISLAND AS "LOLITA ISLAND™".  INSINUATION IN THE TOTAL ABSENCE OF EVIDENCE IS ALL WE HAVE.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 18, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to ever be taken seriously in your views it would help to not be so gullible and prone to conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> ...




I definitely believe that the video existsb and that the Mossad has it, paid a pretty penny for it and it's great blackmail material to help keep Hitlery in line should she be able to steal her way into the WH. Lots of politicians have been compromised and if you knew anything about the Franklin County cover-up and the recent scandal in the U.K where Jimmy Savile was providing under-aged boys and girls to members of Parliament to insure that they could be compromised, you would know this.

Wave that leftard rainbow colored flag and wear that little "Kiss me cause I'm a leftard" pin on that puny chest of yours and show the world what a fucking clown you are.


----------



## rdean (Oct 18, 2016)

Trump says he likes them older than 12.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> MEMO TO ALL PARROTING RETARD FACEBOOK FEED SUBSCRIBERS:
> 
> BE SURE TO ALWAYS REFER TO EPSTEIN'S ISLAND AS "LOLITA ISLAND™".  INSINUATION IN THE TOTAL ABSENCE OF EVIDENCE IS ALL WE HAVE.





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Circle the wagons around the Clinton crime family, dumb fuck....."They are INNOCENT!!! INNOCENT I TELLS YA!!!"

Wikileaks, Project Veritas, the sex scandals of Bill "drop trou"...utter corruption of people in the highest places of power protecting these scum sucking parasites....but dumb fucks like you will support them to the bitter end. I have come to expect this from leftards with double digit IQs.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 18, 2016)

*Anonymous: Video of Bill Clinton with 13 year old on Epstein's Orgy Island*

*



*


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > MEMO TO ALL PARROTING RETARD FACEBOOK FEED SUBSCRIBERS:
> ...


Hey, retard.  Did all those hundreds of celebrities who visited Lolita Island™ have orgy sex with kids?

A simple yes or no question NONE of you parroting retards has the guts to answer, coward.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > As a former POTUS why does Bill Clinton have to travel, 26 times that we know of, on the Lolita Express, the plane that has the orgy bed on it?
> ...



Why did Bill Clinton take 26 trips on the Lolita Express?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Have all those hundreds of celebrities who have visited Lolita Island™ had sex with kids?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



That's the private plane that BJ was on. He could take his own plane but he traveled the world with a known pedophile -- 26 times


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Another lie, you lying fuck.  Epstein was not on all of those flights.  And the Secret Service was with Clinton on the vast majority of those trips.  Were they the ones who filmed the rape tape you have a hardon in anticipation of?

Give it up you parroting brainless dumb fuck.

Now answer the question, coward.  Did all those hundreds of celebrities who visited Epstein's island or house have sex with kids?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's a tape I would like to see.  A compilation video of all the faces of the parroting rubes when they learn they were punked by a kid.

It's too bad you idiots won't even go back and look at the giant clues you were being hoaxed.  You prefer to be lied to instead, and you will fall for the next hoax, and the next one, and the next one, ad infinitum.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

Why pay the high cost of flying in your own plane when your rich friends will fly you wherever you want to go for free?

Duh.

The retards can't even figure this simple thing out.  Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2016)

Seriously.  There are huge clues this is a hoax.  You have to be brain dead to miss them.

Go.  Look!  Retards.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a former POTUS why does Bill Clinton have to travel, 26 times that we know of, on the Lolita Express, the plane that has the orgy bed on it?


A private jet equipped with a bed? Why, that's unheard of. </sarcasm>


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > As a former POTUS why does Bill Clinton have to travel, 26 times that we know of, on the Lolita Express, the plane that has the orgy bed on it?
> ...


Of course, even Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


How fortunate for the Clinton's that you're batshit insane and what you believe bears no resemblance to reality?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


The better question is why did you change your message? Earlier, you [falsely] claimed...

_"So you guys have nothing to worry about regarding Bill's *26 trips to Lolita Island* with known pedophile Jeff Epstein" ~ another mentally rightarded conservative_


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



When they raided Epstein's palatial manor, they found pictures on the wall of under-aged girls in bikinis and other skimpy attire, Now, I ask YOU...if you visited someone's home and they had those kinds of things on the wall...would you return time and time again??? Epstein
s sentence was a total fucking joke and an insult to anyone paying attention...wonder how that happened? Perhaps because he had the goods on those like Bill "drop trou" They did find hidden cameras in the room...perfect for blackmailing and for covering your own ass as well. Think, dumb fuck....it might be a new experience.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Prove he was ever there.....

Virginia Roberts, 32, who claims she was pimped out by Epstein at age 15, has previously claimed she saw Clinton at Epstein’s getaway in 2002, *but logs do not show Clinton aboard any flights to St. Thomas, the nearest airport capable of accommodating Epstein's plane.* They do show Clinton flying aboard Epstein’s plane to such destinations as Hong Kong, Japan, Singapore, China, Brunei, London, New York, the Azores, Belgium, Norway, Russia and Africa.

Flight Logs Show Bill Clinton Flew On Sex Offender's Jet Much More Than Previously Known​


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I know more than you and I comprehend more than you which is why your panties get into a wad when I post things that you do not understand. I attack issues from every angle and do my due dilgence....your opinion is only based on what your beloved corporate "gubermint" tells you and you eat their shit up like it was manna from heaven.


I know more than I wish I did about stupid fucks like you that believes in the left versus right paradigm and how your leftardism is so precious to you. I know all about the disgusting double-standard the Fabian socialists have against anyone that threatens their agenda and they will stoop to any dirty, rotten, disgusting tactic to make it happen while playing the victim when they get a push-back. I am a student of the history of this country...the REAL history and what we are facing is so fucking clear. Dumb useful idiots will not have their epiphany until it's too late and you are begging for food. It will definitely suck to be you, dumb ass. Spare me a thought when it happens. (snicker)


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2016)

No vid yet?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Yeah, Bill "drop trou" flew commercial.....LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


In reality, you know shit and you attack your own hallucinations. But how lucky are you to be too deranged to realize that?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Who said that?? You can't prove he was ever at the island, as the flight logs indicate, so you try that moronic strawman?

I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do tell, Fran? So why don't you tell us how you see things for the way they are and why this country is swirling the drain and what it will take to stop the demise of the middle class. I have GOT to know what it is you think should be done...pretty sure I already know but I'll give you the chance. If it's the typical leftard talking points, I will destroy it with ease....

Bring it on, Fran........(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Flight log records can't be manipulated before or even after the fact? Now THAT is embarrassing for you and shows how utterly naive you are. (snicker)


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


This is what you do when your lunacy gets exposed... You divert.

The spotlight is shining on you to prove your idiotic claim that Clinton visited Epstein's island. You don't get to divert away from the topic because you're unable to prove you're not simply experiencing yet another one of your massive delusions.

G'head.... prove the flight logs, of which none indicate Clinton flew to the island or the one nearby, were falsified.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hurling suggestions prove you're only capable of hurling suggestions.

Prove they were manipulated. That's the task you can't accomplish, despite your empty claims of superiority.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Prove that Bill "drop trou" did not go to Pedophile Island.....we sure haven't heard Bill "drop trou" deny it. Epstein had 20 plus different ways to contact Bill "drop trou" and it definitely fits Bill "drop trou's" modus operandi. The Clintons are filth....pure and simple and no amount of water and soap will wash the stench off of them and those that support and back them. Any other questions??? BTW, still waiting on you to tell me how things really work and what it would take to turn things around before the shit storm happens. (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Prove that there is no way that the flight logs could be manipulated and that it has never been done ever....go ahead.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It's your claim he went there. You're beyond insane to think the burden to prove you right falls upon others.

You obviously can't prove your hallucinations. Not that anyone doubted that door a second.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


That was never a claim I ever made. You're hallucinating . What I did say was inserting the suggestion that such a thing is possible does not prove it happened.

You failed misserably to prove your claim. But then, this was the expected result.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Prove that flight logs cannot be changed or manipulated because you are basing your case that he DIDN'T go based on flight logs.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It's your claim they were manipulated. It's not my job to prove you wrong because you can't prove yourself right.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But you are claiming that based on flight logs, Bill "drop trou" is exonerated simply on that alone.


Report: Bill Clinton Flew on Jeffrey Epstein's Jet Without Secret Service Detail - Breitbart


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Too bad you can't comprehend your own links....

_but logs do not show Clinton aboard any flights to St. Thomas, the nearest airport capable of accommodating Epstein's plane._​


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




"U.S. Secret Service said it has no records showing agents were ever on the island with Clinton"


Wonder why that is????  (snicker)


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Given your defective conspiracist  brain, I can guess why *you* wonder about that. 

Meanwhile, you still have no proof Clinton ever visited that island and even your own link left to the article stating...

_but logs do not show Clinton aboard any flights to St. Thomas, the nearest airport capable of accommodating Epstein's plane._​
Your own link!


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"In response to a separate FOIA request from FoxNews.com, the U.S. Secret Service said it has no records showing agents were ever on the island with Clinton.

A Clinton spokesperson did not return emails requesting comment about the former president’s relationship and travels with Epstein. The Clinton Library said it had no relevant information and does not keep track of Clinton’s travel records.


Sargent Shultz from Hogan's Heroes comes immediately to mind. (snicker)...."I see NOTHING!!!....NOTHING!!!"


(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Let me know when you find something tangible. Suggestions and innuendo aren't working for you.

Neither are *your own links... *

_but logs do not show Clinton aboard any flights to St. Thomas, the nearest airport capable of accommodating Epstein's plane._​


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




But we all know that flight logs cannot be changed before or after the fact, no? (snicker)


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Unbelievably, I need to repeat myself... suggestions and innuendo do not prove anything other than your ability to rely on suggestions and innuendo since reality is not on your side.

And again.... I found this *from your own link *

_but logs do not show Clinton aboard any flights to St. Thomas, the nearest airport capable of accommodating Epstein's plane._​


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





And we all know that logs can't be changed or manipulated because they are etched in stone....because after all, you proved that...oh wait, you didn't.  (rolls eyes)

Epstein and Bill "drop trou" were thicker than thieves. Bill "drop trou" flew MANY times on his plane with young girls. Arkansas DPS officers that did security for him had to procure phone numbers and then hold vigil while he banged some chick...willing or not. You SERIOUSLY believe that given the company that he kept and the pimp ways of Epstein that Bill "drop trou" didn't get it on the action? How fucking naive are you? Trump may have been involved as well...because after all, the elites are not like us "little people"...the law doesn't apply to them and if you think otherwise? Look at the joke of a sentence Epstein got....sure didn't hear Bill "drop trou" distance himself or speak out against the un-fucking believably light sentence Jeff Pedo got because he had the goods on the elites. The protesters in Oregon are looking at 50 years plus....... and they assaulted no one....get the picture, dumb fuck?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Amazingly, you still offer nothing but suggestions and innuedo.... The cornerstone of you conspiracy nuts.

You realize employing your idiotic suggestions and innuendo as though it proves you're not insane, one could do the same to claim Trump assassinated JFK. After all, your logic is if it's possible, then it must be true.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 19, 2016)

So what have we all learned from this? Nothing tinydancer posts on this forum should ever be taken seriously.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Are there ties to Trump being in Dallas On November 22nd, 1963? No, there isn't....but we do know that :


A: Bill "drop trou" is a sexual predator.

B: He doesn't care about the time, place or whether the ones he set his sites on are willing or not when the need to "drop trou" strikes him.

C: He is awfully chummy with someone that is just as perverted as he is that has been to his abode.

D: He has a willing worshipful throng that will give him the benefit of a doubt regardless of the evidence presented.

E: Bill "drop trou" is part of the protected class of elites thus untouchable.

How can I spell it out for you any better and in a way that will actually make you think? If a real video tape was produced (and in living color)...you would insist that it was photo-shopped and manipulated. You are blinded to reality because the thought of having your world view turned upside down is too terrifying for you to fathom. Reality is going to hit you soon enough....spare me a thought when it happens. (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> So what have we all learned from this? Nothing tinydancer posts on this forum should ever be taken seriously.




TD was simply stating what has been all over the web concerning Bill's propensity to "drop trou" and how the Mossad was holding the video because cameras were set up all over Epstein's palatial manor. Teh powers that be have shut down Julian Assange so why would you think that they wouldn't suppress a video of Bill "drop trou" mounting a 13 year old and for that matter, why would you even care if it was true or not????? After all, for liberals like yourself? Sex is just a natural thing and something to be celebrated...so "liberating" and if it's some 60 plus year old socialist POS like Bill "drop trou" that is giving a 13 year old her initiation into sex? That girl should be grateful for the experience and no worse for the wear....because that is how pervert leftards "roll"......


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > So what have we all learned from this? Nothing tinydancer posts on this forum should ever be taken seriously.
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> So what have we all learned from this? Nothing tinydancer posts on this forum should ever be taken seriously.


Yeah, but that's not new information.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Not that you're aware of but it's possible and you can't prove he wasn't involved -- that's your logic, as bizarre as it sounds.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > So what have we all learned from this? Nothing tinydancer posts on this forum should ever be taken seriously.
> ...


It was not all over the web. A couple of fringe websites talked about a video on YouTube, purported to be by Anonymous, making the claim of the video.

At any rate, the only one among them *actually* accused of raping a 13 year old is Crazy Donald.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



No, Bill Clinton is clearly being accused of the same. That being said, Bill Clinton has no upcoming court date with his [then] 13 year old accuser, unlike Donald Trump. Also unlike this alleged video of Bill raping a 13 year old that will come out "soon", Donald Trump has a date set for his trial with his accuser:  December 16, 2016:
Lawsuit accusing Trump of raping girl, 13, gets December hearing

Don't get me wrong, I like Anonymous as an organization, but due to its very nature, it's pretty hard to know the quality of their sources as they are, unsurprisingly, generally anonymous. The evidence that Donald raped a 13 year old is a hell of a lot more damning then the evidence that Bill Clinton did the same.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There is no video coming out soon. It was a hoax. As it stands, Trump is the only one accused of raping a 13 year old.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How do you know?



Faun said:


> As it stands, Trump is the only one accused of raping a 13 year old.



It's patently obvious that Bill Clinton has also been accused of raping a 13 year old. I wouldn't be surprised if, as you claim, the accusation has no merit, but accusations don't have to have merit. On the other hand, for the [then] 13 year old accusing Trump of raping her to have gotten a court date to hear her claim, however, does require at least enough evidence to persuade a judge that it's warranted.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

WTF is wrong with these guys?  I really wouldn't doubt if both stories are true.  Bill and Trump are both powerful and rich men who probably think they can just take whatever they want in this life.  If someone dares to say no to these two spoiled overgrown brats, they probably throw temper tantrums.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WTF is wrong with these guys?  I really wouldn't doubt if both stories are true.  Bill and Trump are both powerful and rich men who probably think they can just take whatever they want in this life.  If someone dares to say no to these two spoiled overgrown brats, they probably throw temper tantrums.



Innocent until proven guilty should be the course here, there is a lot of crazy accusations against both. It's obvious though that both are a couple of horn dogs that could care less about marriage vows at the very least. Bill went to counseling for an extended period and supposedly has changed his ways...


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...


Sadly, you can't point to anyone who's accused Clinton of raping a 13 year old. Crazy Donald, however, is going to court to defend himself from such an accusation.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is wrong with these guys?  I really wouldn't doubt if both stories are true.  Bill and Trump are both powerful and rich men who probably think they can just take whatever they want in this life.  If someone dares to say no to these two spoiled overgrown brats, they probably throw temper tantrums.
> ...



They are both rich guys who were probably spoiled brats as children, and now they are just overgrown spoiled children.  Too bad.  I used to kind of like Bill Clinton.  He seemed like a pretty cool guy, although I wasn't too into politics back then!


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Prove that flight logs cannot be changed or manipulated because you are basing your case that he DIDN'T go based on flight logs.


So then the flight logs must have been changed the 280 times "grab their pussy" Trump went to his BFF Epstein's orgy island!


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 19, 2016)

I've said it many times.

You could have video of a democrook committing any sort of heinous act and the bed wetters will defend their sociopath no matter what.

Ted Kennedy killed a woman, remember? Libturds made sure he wasn't prosecuted, and the mindless parasites who vote democrook kept him in office.

These aren't rational people we're dealing with, these are parasites. Parasites with one objective, bleeding the country dry and imploding the economy in order to fulfill the agenda of Cloward-Piven.


Traitors... self serving, sniveling traitors.

EVERYONE OF THEM.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


So it was just Bill and young girls on the Lolita Express???

Why??

If Epstein wasn't on the Lolita  Express, why was Bill?


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




It's not the real Anonymous.  It's just some stupid pro-trump no bit  whack site.


----------



## paperview (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Clinton was never on the Island.

When Clinton was taking those flights it was in the early 2000's. 

And his trips were in papers at the time, on humanitarian causes. 

"Official flight records show his 26 trips aboard the jet with destinations such as Hong Kong, Japan, Singapore, China, Brunei, London, New York, the Azores, Belgium, Norway, Russia and Africa."

There was a month long trip to Africa - this was written about in 2002 in the New Yorker -- (years before it was known what a creepy perv Epstein was --)

*"Clinton had organized a weeklong tour of South Africa, Nigeria, Ghana, Rwanda, and Mozambique to do what Clinton does. So when the president's advance man Doug Band pitched the idea to Epstein, he said sure. As an added bonus, Kevin Spacey, a close friend of Clinton's, and actor Chris Tucker came along for the ride. 

While Epstein got an intellectual kick out of engaging African finance ministers in theoretical chitchat about economic development, the real payoff for him was observing Clinton in his métier: talking HIV/aids policy with African leaders and soaking up the love from Cape Town to Lagos*..."


Jeffrey Epstein: International Moneyman of Mystery


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


What happened to your claim that Bill traveled to pedophile island 26 times?

LMAO


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


He didn't have to go to the island, the plane has the orgy bed built in.

But he was on the plane 26 times and Epstein wasn't on the plane


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Why would anyone doubt that Bill Clinton does the same things?  Obviously the man isn't above messing around on his wife!  Stop acting as if he is "above" doing something like having "escorts" at some of the big fancy parties he attends, or having these women acting as "stewardesses" of a sort on private planes!  This is how things are for rich people.  They aren't like you peasants!


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Pretending that the Anonymous group doesn't exist is disingenous.



Faun said:


> Crazy Donald, however, is going to court to defend himself from such an accusation.



On that we can agree. I wish you'd focus more on this: that there is enough evidence to actually persuade a judge to assign a court date for Donald Trump, while no one has even filed charges against Bill Clinton for the rape of a minor.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with your claim he went to the island. What happened to your claim?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Why pay the high cost of flying in your own plane when your rich friends will fly you wherever you want to go for free?
> 
> Duh.
> 
> The retards can't even figure this simple thing out.  Jesus H. Christ.



What a tool! BJ Clinton with a family Foundation dedicated to selling SecState to highest foreign bidder, is suddenly flying on the Lolita Express to save taxpayer dollars.

Wow


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...


I never denied the existence of Anonymous. Stop lying about what I say.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Anonymous is accusing Bill Clinton of raping a 13 year old. You said that no one has accused Bill Clinton of raping a 13 year old. The only way that your statement could be true is if Anonymous was merely a figment of our collective imagination.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...


That is not the only way it's true. WTF is wrong with you? If that's even actually Anonymous, it's based on Internet hoax.

FALSE: Video Showing Bill Clinton Rape of 13-Year-Old Girl Plunges Presidential Race Into Chaos


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day #14 and still no video. 

cc: LadyGunSlinger


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day 16 and still no video...

Do you now understand you've been duped or are you still holding onto hope there is such a video that just hasn't been released yet, even though voting has begun?



cc: LadyGunSlinger, Dale Smith


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


How's it feel to have been punked, kid?

(snicker)


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Anonymous will release the video prior to the election. Hellary Clinton knew her husband raped little girls and covered it up, threatened people.
> Hacker Anonymous Annouces Bill Clinton Underage Sex Tape To Be Released | The Black Sphere with Kevin Jackson | TheBlackSphere.net


How's it feel to have been punked AGAIN!!!?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


I hope he does, creduloid.  I hope he does.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Funny, I don't feel "punked". Given what has transpired the last five days, I wouldn't be too proud to call myself a "democrat" even I were you......


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Well, you have been, rube.  (snicker)

I hope you didn't go out and buy a fresh bottle of hand lotion in anticipation of this non-existent video! (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




You didn't know that Epstein's pedo-mansion was set up with cameras placed strategically in rooms to catch the most influential in compromising positions? Seriously? Don't you think Epstein got off rather light for the pedophile trafficking he did? Did you ever stop to think about why that was the case? Probably not...because you are just that stupid.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Where's the video, rube?  (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



No doubt under "lock and key"...to think that one doesn't exist is rather naive and simply wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Keep dreaming, sucker.  Just churn that into the rest of your vortex of conspiracy night sweats.  (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Given the revelations of just the last two weeks about the Clinton crime family, how you can even tout these pieces of shit with a straight face is a testament to how low the bar is for those you wish to (snicker) "represent" you. What has been most revealing to anyone paying attention is that leftards have absolutely no shame at all.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


As usual, you prove to be absolutely bat shit insane.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




The Franklin Cover-up and Jimmy Savile pedo case says otherwise.........


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No, they actually don't. They actually bear no indication if there's such a video with Clinton or not. They actually indicate you're as nutty as ever.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, if you did any reading and research about this topic, you would know that I am "dead on" correct".


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Moron, those people and whatever they've done have absolutely nothing to do with Bill Clinton. You're just batshit insane.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, Jeffrey Epstein's friendship with Bill "drop trou" means nothing....you betcha......


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hundreds of celebrities visited Epstein's island.  Are they all pedophiles, whackjob?

There is no tape, retard.  You've been punked, kid.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Your lunacy persists.  Savile has no connection to Epstein  or Clinton.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If they visited more than once after seeing the "lay of the land"? Then I would say that the preponderance of the evidence would lead one to come to the conclusion that they were pedophiles as well and probably filmed in compromising positions. DUH?


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Savile procured young people for the rich and powerful in the U.K and if you believe that MI5 and MI6 did not know of this? Then you still believe in the tooth fairy. Hell, even higher ups in the BBC knew that this was going on and it has been going on here in the states since the MK-Ultra program and beyond. You don't know the things I do and I doubt that you could even wrap your mind around it and what actually goes on. It goes so far beyond your limited level of understanding.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm not buying any of this hype, I'll believe it when I see it.  Enough with this "will be leaked soon" bullshit.  Why do you guys continually fall so hard for all this?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Holy shit.  The stupidity behind this TardLogic™ is simply mind boggling.

Okay.  A bunch of celebrities come to the island.  Without knowing how they would react, Epstein starts humping kids in front of them and invites them to join in.

Some decide to revisit, and the rest never say a word.

Kid, you are seriously stupid.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 1, 2016)

This is what tards do when they learn they've been punked. They double down on the tard and go deeper into the rabbit hole rather than admit they've been made the fool.  Ironically, making bigger and bigger public spectacles of themselves as they go.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 1, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Well... have you ever heard of Cory Haim?  Yeah, so the idea that pedophilia going on and people being involved and not saying anything?  Yeah, well when you have a friend that gets killed to keep them quiet, or when your livelihood of making millions of dollars per year depends on you keeping your mouth shut... well it isn't that crazy to believe.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Your derangement syndrome worsens. Now you hallucinate I said I believe MI5 and MI6 were not aware of Savile's perverted proclivities.



Sadly, you're too insane to converse with. Most times, you're weighed down battling the voices in your head.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And you believe that the CIA and NSA are not aware of the pedophiles that are in D.C???????? Seriously?


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

I didn't say that either.

There is a serious malfunction with your brain.


----------



## SYTFE (Nov 6, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2016)

Day 29 since Anonymous said a Bill Clinton rape video would be released...

tinydancer said just wait and see...

LadyGunSlinger said Anonymous always follows through with their threats...

Dale Smith said... well it's a conspiracy, so Dale Smith said it must be true...

Vigilante said... well whatever he said was retarded and meaningless...

So where is it, bitches?? *It's election day!*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?
> ...


Démocrate all a butch of perverse...Hillary she is so ....


----------



## g5000 (Jan 4, 2017)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


----------



## SYTFE (Jan 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Oh shit...I forgot about this thread


----------



## paperview (Jan 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> Day 29 since Anonymous said a Bill Clinton rape video would be released...
> 
> tinydancer said just wait and see...
> 
> ...



Day 29 since Anonymous said a Bill Clinton rape video would be released...

tinydancer said just wait and see...

LadyGunSlinger said Anonymous always follows through with their threats...

Dale Smith said... well it's a conspiracy, so Dale Smith said it must be true...

Vigilante said... well whatever he said was retarded and meaningless...

So where is it, bitches?? *It's election day!*


















Day 29 since Anonymous said a Bill Clinton rape video would be released...

tinydancer said just wait and see...

LadyGunSlinger said Anonymous always follows through with their threats...

Dale Smith said... well it's a conspiracy, so Dale Smith said it must be true...

Vigilante said... well whatever he said was retarded and meaningless...

So where is it, bitches?? *It's election day!*


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 5, 2017)

paperview said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Day 29 since Anonymous said a Bill Clinton rape video would be released...
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

I think probably the Clinton Foundation bought the video.


----------



## paperview (Jan 5, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry ta see ya crying.  Grab some tissues.

Looks like you and the other connie moonbats were punk'd.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 5, 2017)

paperview said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




How did the election work out for leftards???

(snicker)


----------



## paperview (Jan 5, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



How'd this thread work out for you, rightard?



EmbaASSing, eh?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 5, 2017)

paperview said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Not at all, I totally believe that Bill "drop trou" has laid down with thirteen year olds, 12 year olds and even a child as young as ten at Pedophile Jeffery Epstein's island get-away of debauchery and pedophilia and I have no doubt that Epstein has film footage of it. I mean after-all, Clinton ditched his S.S team so he could sneak away on the Lolita Express.

Ooops, I mean "Minor Attracted Persons".....that is the new politically correct term for pedophiles per the liberal "politically correct" cultural marxists. I bet that you believe "Pizzagate" is fake news as well, no????


----------



## paperview (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^^^ This is what brain damage looks like.


----------



## phoenyx (Jan 6, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> I bet that you believe "Pizzagate" is fake news as well, no????



Dale, you know I don't always believe official stories, but I've seen no evidence that Pizzagate was anything other than a fabrication...
Pizzagate, the totally false conspiracy theory that led a gunman to a DC pizzeria, explained


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2017)

phoenyx said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that you believe "Pizzagate" is fake news as well, no????
> ...




I have seen PLENTY of things about the shenanigans concerning Comet Pizza and Ping Pong as well as "Besta Pizza" and their code language, the creepy photos on Insta-gram and John Podesta's creepy pedophile taste in art, His and  Alefantis and their ties to the "spirit cooker" Marina Abramovic. Yeah, there is PLENTY to see here and more than enough to raise a few eye-brows. Do yopu really think that multi-millionaire "movers and shakers" consume themselves with talk about pasta, pizaa, walnut sauce, hot-dogs and ice cream???


----------



## phoenyx (Jan 7, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Alright, how about we start with the article I just posted. Can you find anything in it that you think is mistaken and can be backed up by an article of your own?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2017)

phoenyx said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...




What do you know about the OTO? (Oredo Templi Orientis) the satanic cult founded by Aleister Crowley? Because unless you do, you cannot understand what they are doing right under our nose. The problem I have with the article is that is does not explain any shape fashion or form as to why researchers have come to the conclusion that there is more than meets the eye when it comes to Comet Pizza and Ping Pong and "Besta Pizza" and the surrounding business that are all tied into these two places. Those that poured over the leaked e-mails kept finding the words "pizza., pasta. ice cream, walnut sauce, hot dogs" and the use of these words in sentences that made no sense like "Would I have better luck playing dominoes on pizza than on pasta?". The e-mail from a realtor that said she had a map on a handkerchief that seemed to be pizza related.....unless you know about what the OTO is about and how they collect fluids when they rape a child on a checkered handkerchief for a future ritual, you do not understand. I do. I know more about the satanic pedophile ring of the elites than I wish I did.

People in the alternative news media like Doug Hagmann that was a private investigator for 30 years has sources within the NYPD and the FBI and the rank and file members want the revelations of what was on Anthony Wiener's computer brought to light. Some of the most hardcore agents broke down when they saw the evidence. Jim Rothstein, a retired NYPD detective that still has sources on the inside has confirmed it. He was assigned back in 1967 to investigate the underground satanic pedophile ring. They were able to get the little fishes but when it started getting to people in high places the investigations were shut down and I suspect that it will happen in this case as well if we stop trying to get out the word.


----------



## phoenyx (Jan 7, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I've heard about it (It's Ordo not Oredo) and Aleisteir in a documentary, can't remember the name. Wikipedia has a page on it:
Ordo Templi Orientis - Wikipedia

You didn't answer my question though.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2017)

phoenyx said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...





Yes, I made a typo.

I think I answered it very well. The article doesn't address a single thing, a single insta-gram picture from Comet Pizza or Jame Alefantis's page...they don't address the numerous references to the pedophile terms that even the FBI knows about when they are investigating child trafficking. The article simply attempts to demonize and marginalize anyone that dares to question what may or may not be going on at the front for pedophilia and satanic ritual activity.


----------



## phoenyx (Jan 8, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Well, I certainly didn't know there was a 1 hour documentary on Pizzagate. I'll now give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 8, 2017)

phoenyx said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...




This is an issue that has been going on for decades...the most recent scandal being the Bush republicans that were pulling kids out of Boystown, Nebraska and pimping them out to high profile politicians and then blackmailing them with incriminating photos. It was called the Franklin Cover-Up".....you can watch the documentary "Conspiracy Of Silence" on youtube that was not allowed to be aired on the Discovery Channel that had bought the rights to it but was yanked at the last minute. It is sickening. Research the work of Ted Gunderson, former 30 year FBI agent. Research Michael Aquino, military intelligence officer that belonged to Anton LaVey's Satanic church and then later formed his on sect...his work with MK Ultra trauma based mind control and the scandals he was involved with concerning pedophilia and how this government covered it up.....truly sickening. Pizzagate is just the tip of a huge iceberg....underground with corruption on every level., city, state, federal......


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 8, 2017)

g5000 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


So why did you resurrect this crap then ???


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


How do you think pedophile Dennis hastert became speaker?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > isnt there a video of Joe Biden coming on to a 12 yr old girl?
> ...


They are squirming away.


----------



## Camp (Jan 8, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Whoa! Don't shoot me  I'm only the piano player. Here's the story. This is the wildest election cycle EVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed fake story from a USMB Russian propagandist.


----------

